# EclipseME zum Laufen bringen



## Guest (23. Aug 2008)

Wie geht das mit der Installation von EclipseME? Ich habe WTK2.5.2 installiert, Antenna auch und dann das
Plugin nach der Anleitung hier http://eclipseme.org/docs/installEclipseME.html installiert.
In der Konfiguration das WTK-Root Verzeichnis eingestellt, Antenna Lib eingestellt und ich kann keine Devices 
aus WTK importieren. Ich wähle dazu das Verzeichnis "WTK2.5.2\wtklib\devices", nichts passiert.
Gleiches bei "WTK2.5.2\wtklib\devices\DefaultColorPhone".

Wie geht das?


----------



## MiDniGG (25. Aug 2008)

Also.

Du klickst ja auf Import. Dann wählst Du einfach das WTK Verzeichnis. Reicht schon. Und dann. Das ist das lustige...... Dürkcst du auf den Refresh Button und er geht alle Ordner im WTK Verzeichnis durch und zeigt Dir dann auch alle an. Sollte das nicht funktionieren solltest Du evtl noch mal das ToolKit laden 

Gruß


----------



## Guest (26. Aug 2008)

Oh du sch... tatsächlich. Jetzt aber, beim Refresh, identifiziert mein Virenscanner "emulator.exe" aus wtk/bin Verzeichnis als "BDS/Backdoor.Gen".  :shock: Paranoia?


----------



## ARadauer (26. Aug 2008)

wo hast du das wtk her? falls du es von einer vertrauenswürdigen quelle hast, würd ich die meldung von virenscanner ignorieren... kann mir vorstellen, dass die simulations routinen vom emulator ähnlichkeit mit einem virus haben...


----------



## Guest (27. Aug 2008)

@ARadauer
Ja, ist von SUN. Der bescheuerte Virenscanner macht Panik. Selbst wenn ich Eclipse noch nicht mal gestartet habe, 
wird es in regelmäßigen Zeitabständen als Virus erkannt. Virenscanner: Avira Antivir.
Das Problem scheint bereits bekannt zu sein, die lassen sich mit dem Update der VDF aber Zeit.


----------



## MiDniGG (27. Aug 2008)

Hm. Hab grad au des Prob. Hoff au, dass des endlich ma in en Update kommt...


----------

